# Pocket predator ring fingers



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

Does anyone have any input on the ring finger standard and the ring finger hunter by pocket predator? I am looking into BB shooters for my son and me and think these would be nice. Wondering about differences and what people think of these two. Just really want a small slingshot to carry and one for my son that is smaller in size.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Personally, I like the extra width of the Hunter version. 
I have mine set up for 3/8 inch steel and 1/2 inch marbles. 
One of the best EDCs I have ever owned!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mine is the standard and its a great EDC,mine is set uo for 3/8s also,never tried a marble,,,,,,,,,yet


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I have a Ring Finger standard in green G10 and it's one of my treasures - it's set up for quarters & 7mm. Years ago I had a Ring Finger Hunter before Bill switched to cad/cam production - it was a tube shooter and I regret giving it to someone who didn't appreciate it. My current standard model is quite similar to a discontinued SimpleShot model called the DeadRinger, but way better in all aspects.

Personally I prefer tubes for BBs, especially the newish 1030 tubing from slingshooting.com. Also, there are excellent small frames that make great BB shooters available for CHEAP, but IMO, you can't go wrong with heirloom quality frames from Bill Hays.
*


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oops,got my Pocket Predaters confused,lol,this is mine


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Powerseeker707 (7 mo ago)

Im super super late to this but...question:
What is the fork width on the Ring Finger Hunter?? 25mm??


----------



## Edsling1228 (May 16, 2020)

Nam11 said:


> Does anyone have any input on the ring finger standard and the ring finger hunter by pocket predator? I am looking into BB shooters for my son and me and think these would be nice. Wondering about differences and what people think of these two. Just really want a small slingshot to carry and one for my son that is smaller in size.


 anyone comment on Gamekeepers Ring Finger Frames? The Little Devil and Rabbit Stopper Mini.
Are the comfortable shooting Pinch Grip?


----------

